# braided line?



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

thinkin about using braid on my spinning reel for throwing soft plastics. Anybody use braid for these applications and if so which pound and brand?


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I just switched to 50lb braid on 2 of my setups. All are baitcasters and I cant say anything bad about them at all. I use one of them for flipping jigs and the other for plastics. The feel on braided line is amazing. I absolutely love it


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I use fireline on all my spinning set ups it a lil expensive but I have no complaints


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sufix 832. I have 1 spinning reel with 20# and 1 with 10#...good stuff. I don't personally like Fireline compared to Sufix or Power Pro. The Sufix 832 is a sinking braid which also helps a little if you fish weightless baits like senkos, etc.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cant go wrong with power pro or fireline. I would use 20lb or less. I think 20lb is the same dia. as 8lb mono.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been using fireline for about 10 years and do like it alot. The one major drawback it has is it has a bit of a break-in period before it will consistently lay on the spool evenly. I spooled one reel up with the suffix 832 this year and so far i like it as well. No break-in period on that stuff.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Smitty82 said:


> Cant go wrong with power pro or fireline. I would use 20lb or less. I think 20lb is the same dia. as 8lb mono.


I agree with Smitty, 20-30lb. This will enable you to pull in virtually ALL wood that you accidentily snag. I switched to braid out of necessity: I needed to learn how to fish, not how to tie over and over.

I liked Suffix. Very limp. A simple trilene knot enabled me to pull in all kinds of ridiculous stuff I got snagged on.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

On my spinning gear I don't go with anything heavier than 10#(2# dia). Never had any problems with that kind of line and my brand of choice is Power Pro. I've had bass wrapped up in lily pads,branches,stumps,and have never had one break me off. I absolutely love braid and don't mind the extra cost because that's a minor detail compared to the positives it brings me. I've used Fireline as well and like it too but I like the PP a bit better.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

For spinning reels, I'd stay with a smaller diameter like spfld. You can overpower a rod with braid that is too stout...then the rod fails prematurely.

I like braid in cover. I prefer other lines when not in cover...but that is just my preference.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

6# flouro.....braid sucks

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I love braid for plastics. Fireline and powerpro.
I go really thin diam too. You can use finesse tactics in heavier cover than you normally would.




FISHIN216 said:


> 6# flouro.....braid sucks
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


That's a pretty broad statement.
If you use 6# fluoro regardless of structure, you loose a lot of fish.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dave_E said:


> I love braid for plastics. Fireline and powerpro.
> I go really thin diam too. You can use finesse tactics in heavier cover than you normally would.
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried to make the change but the action of finesse worms and such that I get on that line is really good...you would be surprised where I have pulled bass out of on that stuff...I never break off fish...I use my drag


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> 6# flouro.....braid sucks


I'm a fan of #7 FC...and I'm serious. 7 is the number...7 pound test - not 6.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL....7# test eh

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

gonna have to try the braided just gotta get used to an easier hook set so I don't rip the lips off or break the line.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I'm a fan of #7 FC...and I'm serious. 7 is the number...7 pound test - not 6.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Seven minute Abs&#x202c;&rlm;


LMAO,good one. Love that scene in Something about Mary.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The thing to remeber with braid is that the hookset doesn't have to be as hard as it would be with say mono. I use braid on my crappie rods now and don't even set the hook on 'em anymore,the rods and line does all the work. Now for bass I still do set the hook but just enough to to stick 'em.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do any of you use a mono leader or just straight up braid?


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I use 14 lb firline with 12 lb mono leader for most fishing I do. I just switched to doing this and i am in love with it ever since. I usually use a 2 to 3 ft leader.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> LOL....7# test eh


This one. 

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=3417


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> This one.
> 
> http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=3417


Hey Tok, I've been using the Dawai Samurai Braid for everything and I love it, I highly recommend it...The 18lb test is 2-2.5 lb dia...I use it for my UL crappie poles that I only swim Keitech plastics on. The 20 lb 3.5(?) lb dia, I use on my M everything pole, and I also have the 55lb (I think its 8 or 10lb dia) on my Crankin' pole!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out nanofil from berkley on youtube. I tried to post the video but i couldn't get it to show up on here. Looks cool, curious how its going to perform.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Tok, I've been using the Dawai Samurai Braid for everything and I love it, I highly recommend it...The 18lb test is 2-2.5 lb dia...I use it for my UL crappie poles that I only swim Keitech plastics on. The 20 lb 3.5(?) lb dia, I use on my M everything pole, and I also have the 55lb (I think its 8 or 10lb dia) on my Crankin' pole!


I agree. Daiwa Samurai braid is the only braid I'll use now. That stuff is awesome! I have the #55 on my frogging/heavy cover rod.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

On my Calcutta 51's and 101's I use Suffix performance braid in 20 lb. test. On my Stradic's and Ultegra's I use 10 lb. test......its the only line I will throw lures with now. I was a very big fan of the old Gamakatsu G-power line (copolymier) in smoke color , but when they discontinued it , Suffix came out with thier Performance braid and I tried it and fell in love.

I had tried Fireline , Spiderwire and Power Pro and disliked them a lot , Suffix is not a stiff cable , does not frey and casts way better than all of the others.....I even put on the new Suffix Performance STRETCH braid (6% stretch) on my larger calcutta 700's for cats and really like it over the Mason dacron I have used for 20 years for big cats...I might try it on one of my smaller baitcasters that I throw spinnerbaits with this year and give it a go as I really like this line with the little bit of stretch built in.....but of course not as much as mono (avg. 20% stretch).


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone use the Nanofil yet?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im relatively new to braid also but i landed a 14 lb channel the other day bass fishing that rolled around the line 6 or 7 good times 2 or 3 times wrapped around my treble which he bent like crazy was using 20 lb spiderwire stealth braid


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have tried to make the change but the action of finesse worms and such that I get on that line is really good...you would be surprised where I have pulled bass out of on that stuff...I never break off fish...I use my drag



Actually, your drag is of little help in very heavy cover. Would love to see you pull a bass out of serious weeds with that 8# line! I have a buddy who pulls some out with FC but it is 20#


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

young-gun21 said:


> Sufix 832. I have 1 spinning reel with 20# and 1 with 10#...good stuff. I don't personally like Fireline compared to Sufix or Power Pro. The Sufix 832 is a sinking braid which also helps a little if you fish weightless baits like senkos, etc.
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

got me hooked said:


> gonna have to try the braided just gotta get used to an easier hook set so I don't rip the lips off or break the line.


i love the braid but all line has it's place. i use 14# with 4#dia on my baitcasters, and on my spinning reels. my thing though... the older reels can get damaged from the solid hookset, so i tie on a shock leader 8-10' fluorocarbon and line size depending on spool size. i do know the more you spend on braid, the better the results. todays braid is so much better than the old kevlar...........


----------

